# How often to fly Rollers



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

As I work during the week and during daylight savings months I dont get home until its dark, I was wondering how often others fly their rollers. Would twice a week be enough? Or will they become lazy and do I have to find a way to get them flying every day of the week?

What is the protocol here?

ChrisBirm


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Chrisbrim,
Everyone does it different. With the race birds I cut them loose in the morning and once in the evening. My tipples and ny flights are settling so once in the evening after the racers, but after that it will be on Wed and Sun my days off of work. So for you it should be what fits you schedule and what you want out of your birds.
Logangrmnr


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know much on rollers, but my racers when they at least do 1 day not going out, they will fly as hell because they so wished to fly


----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

This is how I do it...

Once the shorter daylight hours are here, I know for sure the BOP are coming back. If it's a young kit of birds, the trick is trying to get them to kit as a team before you lock them up that long. Don't worry about the roll. If they aren't kitting too well, and you are locking up that long of a period, chances are you will have very stiff birds in the following year.

A while back I bred some birds during the off season and just stocked them up thinking that I may be able to fly them in the spring time of the following year. Well, when spring came, those particular birds that i stocked up during those long winter months were so stiff that they didn't even come into the roll. Unlike their younger brothers/sisters that were quickly put up in the air when hatched and ready to fly. It also took them longer to kit and had so much kitting problem...lesson learned. Culled many of them too.

Normally if my birds are kitting very well, I usually just lock them up from October through January and then start flying them again in February. There is not point of feeding them to BOP, but maybe you don't have bad BOP problem in your area. I'm from Cali, so we see the BOP migrate. My breeding season starts on January and my first rounds of squeakers are ready to fly in Mid-February. They fly until October.

Hope this helps.


----------

